# Summer Sofia's debut



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I am finally catching up with all the thank you's and congratulations on the birth of our baby girl. 


Summer Sofia was born at 1:13am on Monday 8/13/2012. She weighed 7 lbs 14 oz and was 19 inches long. I know! WHO KNEW I had such a big baby in my belly! (by the way the other name contender was Gabriella Summer)


My labor and delivery was TOUGH. None are fun, but Summer spared me nothing. I started to have cramps on an off all day Saturday. By 10pm Saturday night my contractions were 5 minutes apart and 1 minute long. By 2:30am they were about 3 minutes apart and that's when I called my doctor and headed to the hospital. We got there at 3am Sunday morning. When I was examined I was only in the VERY early stages of labor despite being doubled over in pain. I finally progressed about an hour or so later and was able to get an epidural and then sleep most of the morning. I progressed throughout the day but then things started to come to a hault in the later afternoon. The pitocin wasn't speeding things up, baby's heart rate was up and down and then we find out that baby is posterior. (face up) I was told to push her out would be very difficult but possible. I started pushing at 10:15pm and didn't stop pushing till 12:15am! My temperature spiked and my pelvis was too small. I had to have an emergency c-section. My doctor was amazing. He asked what kind of music I liked and played it during the surgery. Summer was born to Coldplay's "The Scientist." I'll never forget them pulling her from me, holding her chubby face over the curtain for me to see, all the while hearing Coldplay in the background. What a moment!


She had a conehead from being jammed in my pelvis LOL and the chubbiest cheeks! Erik was able to hold her right away but I went into recovery and wasn't able to hold her till almost 5am. I was so out of it, but when she was wheeled into my room and put on my chest....it was an immediate bond. My beautiful Summer girl in my arms at last. 


Erik said I had two births, a sampler of everything. My body went through a war with all the pushing then having to have the section. From the time the labor really started till Summer arrived it was 27 hours. I was very emotional and let down with not being to have the birth I wanted. But when I see Summer there is no question....it was worth it all! I just never in all my days imagined I would have had to go through all of that. 


We got home on Wednesday. I wasn't supposed to leave until Thurs or Fri, but I really pushed myself. It was so hard to rest at the hospital. My in laws are staying with us for a few days to help. Summer is nursing well and sleeping pretty good. She has jaundice and may have to go back to the hospital to "tan" up, but we are waiting to hear from her pediatrician. She's such a doll girl! Everyone that sees her just falls in love. 


B&E were uncomfy at first. They made me cry. (can you tell I'm emotional?) Seeing them so confused broke my heart. But little by little they are adjusting to her and going up to her for sniffs and hellos. Emma kinda acts uninterested, which surprised me. She always liked babies. And Benny would growl when she cried, but now both are getting better little by little. I make sure to spend lots of time with them and all visitors see B&E FIRST! I think in time all will be ok. 


A big thank you to Sue, Erin and Crystal for keeping everyone up to speed on Summer's birth. I tried my best to keep them in the loop all everything. You all are so amazing and reading the threads just made me feel so loved! I have shared so much with my SM family....sharing Summer's birth just seemed so appropriate! Now you get to watch her grow up! Thank you again my friends for all the congrats, prayers and love! It means so much to me. 


XO! Love always, Tammy 


And now what you all have been waiting for.....some of Summer's first pictures!


































































I haven't taken any pics of B&E w/their new sister yet. We are easing them in, but in time I will. Also, I may take awhile to post on here, but know that I will be reading all your posts and doing my best to keep up with my SM family. I just might be a little busy enjoying my "Summer!" HUGS!!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww she's beautiful,I love her little hats....
Benny and Emma will get used to her,right now they're thinking...what kind of puppy is that? Eventually when they figure ,they'll be buds!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

wow Tammy, so glad all went well in the end! hope that you can now rest, relax, and enjoy your 3 beautiful children! Thanks for the great pictures!! :wub:


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations to the happy family. She's adorable. :tender: Love the flower she's wearing.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Tammy! Summer is such a little bundle of blessing and cuteness! Her chubby cheeks are just adorable! You and Erik went through so much during the delivery, but I'm so glad you both are healthy . Lots of babies have to get phototherapy, but it is a bummer to go home and then go back to the hospital. Keep feeding her really well  that will definitely help her bilirubin level to go down! 

I'm sure B&E will adjust with time and love their new sister. I just love that Summer was born to a Coldplay song- they are my favorite band! And you'll always remember that special song for her! I know you are going to be super duper busy, and SO tired and exhausted in the next few months, but enjoy each day and keep us posted when you can  I'm excited to see miss chubby cheeks grow up!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Tammy, Summer is so beautiful! Enjoy every minute with her. I know you will be a great mommy!!!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Tammy she is GORGEOUS!! I am so sorry that the labor and delivery was so difficult.  You have been in my prayers through out and will continue to be through out your recovery. You are such a wonderful person with a wonderful heart. I am so happy that God blessed you with a gorgeous family to match. :wub: 

Don't worry too much about B&E.... their reaction is normal. Before you know it, they will be protecting her and alerting you when she is awake, crying... etc. Hugs and Love to you and the everyone at home {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Tammy, I am just all mush. Thank you for sharing your happiness with us. The pictures of your little girl just flooded me with those pheromone things that make you feel all goofy. It is such a joy to see baby and such happy parents.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh Summer is truly beautiful You can see the love in your and your hubby!s faces.There is nothing like holding your baby in your arms for the first time. Tammy you look absolutely wonderful... You wouldn't know that you went through so many hours of labor, and then a c section. Congratulations again and the fluffs and Summer will become great friends!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tammy -- once again, Summer is just precious. I love all the pictures that you've shared here and on FB. You, Erik and Summer are a beautiful family.:wub::wub:

Sorry that the delivery was so tough. I thought you were just holding her in so that I could win the guess on what day she would be born.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: But I know that having a perfect and healthy baby girl makes it all worthwhile.:thumbsup:

Please get some rest and get yourself healthy because you'll need your strength -- oh -- for about the next 20+ years. Sounds like little Summer has already started you out with a delivery you'll never forget.:HistericalSmiley::chili::chili:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you for sharing her birth story, Tammy. I'm sorry you had to go through that, but what a reward you received! Summer is so beautiful. I can't believe she was that big, as you are so tiny! Those cheeks are so pinchable  Don't worry, B&E will come around in time and you will be one very happy family  
Take care,


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

What a doll baby! Love her chubby cheeks! B&E will come around. Just don't make too big a deal of it, and before you know it they will be used to her. You can try to put one of her little recieving blanets where they sleep, so they smell her in a non threatening way. It works! Enjoy your Summer!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Tammy, congratulations to you and Erik!!! I can't say enough how happy I am for you. Summer is such an adorable little girl and thank you so much for sharing her with us. I can't wait to see her photos and watch her grow. It's too bad it all was so hard on you but thankfully it's over now.
yes, don't worry about B&E they'll be in love little Summer before you know it...just like everyone else XXXOOO


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

She is just as beautiful as her name! I'm so sorry you had such a tough go of labor, but she obviously very much worth it--the best reward for hard work ever! Congratulations-- and don't be shy about posting lots of pictures as she grows up-- we love pictures of ALL kinds of babies, LOL.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Tammy, Summer is such a beautiful little baby. Your daughter is so lucky to have such loving parents and her fur siblings will love her in time. I'm sure they already do, they just need a little time to get used to her. I'm so glad you're out of the hospital and can heal and enjoy Summer in your new home. My first delivery was a C after a very difficult pregnancy and I too felt cheated not being able to give birth naturally. Still, it happened as God intended and the most important thing is that you have a healthy baby. These next few days will fly by. And before you know it, you'll be posting a picture of a young lady jumping joyfully in the surf, just like her Mommy did in Hawaii...


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Tammy, just now seeing this....haven't been on SM all day! I am so glad your labor is over with. I am not sure I can go through this with Heather. If she hurts, I will hurt also. I know it was horrible to be in labor that long and then they tell you that you have to have a c-section. As you said, it was all worth it when you saw Summer's little face. Bless B&E's heart, they don't know what to do Mommy. They have had you all to themselves and now your attention is else where. It is like Pam said, they will come around and love that baby too!!! Is it for certain that Summer will go back to the hospital or do you know yet? Please keep us informed when you have time. Hugs and love to you and little Summer!!! :wub:

PS....I love your doctor!!!! Playing your music while she was coming into the world. He is groovy!!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Tammy - she is beautiful! B&E will adjust - and if they don't, well, they will just have to come to Auntie Maggie's! Congratulations to you all!


Sent from Maggie's iPhone


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh Tammy:crying: what beautiful pictures, I can feel your love.
I am so excited for you and Erik, there is nothing more beautiful then when two in love bring forth their baby.
I love you, take care of yourself, get lots and lots of rest.
Summer Sophia welcome to this big beautiful world.:smootch::heart:

Emma and Benny awntie loves you too:wub:


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Summer is beautiful.....can I pinch those cheeks!!!! Congratulations to you all!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

You have a very beautiful family. My first was a C section and it was so easy. I went in to be induced and the Dr.thought she was breech. She was and I was lucky not to have any labor with her. Much easier than my other 2 VBA babies.
Again congratulations she is as cute as a bug in a rug.:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Tammy Summer is absolutely gorgeous. I know your had a long hard labor but my goodness you are so right about her being worth it. Congratulations to you and Erik. I'm looking forward to more pictures of beautiful Summer. BTW, you look beautiful yourself!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Summer is adorable! I just love her chubby little cheeks :wub: Congratulations to you & your hubby as well as B&E! I can't wait to see more pictures and watch her grow. She is beautiful!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tammy - I finally just got on the internet and saw this thread. So happy you shared the pix on SM. :wub::wub::wub: Boy we were all sweating out Summer's birth really worrying when we didn't hear anything for the late part of the day. I know you didn't expect nor want a C-S but whatever helped bring that beautiful girl into the world. :thumbsup: It's funny - I was 38 when I gave birth and all my friends my age were getting c-sections so I was sure I was. AND the umbilical cord was around David's neck, so doubly sure. But my OB said it wasn't necessary and was able to grab the cord when he came out and move it from his neck. You just never know what nature will hand you.

But back to the wonderful part, Summer Sofia is just so sweet and beautiful. And you and Erik look like you couldn't be happier. Happy that B&E are starting to welcome Summer. It will get better. Get lots of rest and I hope to meet little doll baby one of these days soon. :tender:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Congratulations Tammy! Summer is beautiful - just like her mom - and together with your handsome husband, your little family makes a gorgeous picture! I'm so happy for you! Motherhood is a wonderful and amazing journey!!!


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

she really is lovely. Dad better start training the fluff balls now to keep the boys away


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Congratulations to all Four of you for the new addition. Summer looks beautiful and we all know that she will grow up with all the love she can have. B & E will adjust to her and soon they will be her guard dogs! Congratulations again. :wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Ahhhhhh, such adorable pictures!
Being a new mom IS emotional Tammy, so just relax & enjoy it being what it is. Try to live tuly present in every single moment, and not worry about all the what ifs---they can make you crazy. Every day w/that little bundle is a gift from God---she is so, so beautiful. You did good! 
You and Erik are going to be amazing parents and your little fur babies will move into their roles in time. Just let it happen. You are wise to have guests greet them first. You truly have a "mommy heart."
I am sharing your story w/my DD---who is just behind you. She said that she is so happy for you that things turned out well! 
Don't worry about posting---we are not going away & will keep you in our thoughts/prayers. Enjoy! Big hug.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Congratulations Tammy, DH, Benny, & Emma on the birth of Summer Sofia! She is beautiful! You have certainly been blessed with this sweet baby girl and are doing a great job all around. You are an awesome woman handling life with grace and I can't wait to see more pics and watch your family grow up! Love the chubby cheeks, too!


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Congrats Tammy she is absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

Congratulations on your beautiful baby girl.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Summer is just gorgeous :tender: Sorry it was such an ordeal for you. My first was pretty tough also, and I was in a total mess afterwards. Time will heal. It is really hard with a new baby to look after with all the massive hormonal changes, the constant care and not feeling that well all at the same time, add to that a pinch of little sleep :smpullhair: but in no time you will be back on top, and feel in control again.

You have a beautiful little family and a wonderful new home. :grouphug: I am sure Emma and Benny will be great with her in no time.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Congrats to you guys! Oh Summer is such a beauty! Those cheeks are beyond precious. Can't wait to see tons more pics  .


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

Congratulations! Such a beautiful family! Tammy, you are just glowing!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh Tammy, Summer was def. worth it. Congratulations to you and Erik. She is such a doll and just just love her little cheeks. Awww you aren't emotional, you just have a huge heart and want everyone to get along. I'm sure Benny and Emma will come around soon and will love and care for her as much as you do. You look awesome by the way!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh Tammy, Summer is just so gorgeous!! :wub: Welcome to the SM family sweet Summer! :tender: Tammy, you have such a wonderful family! And boy to do you look great!! I hope I look a quarter of how you look after giving birth!  It is just so wonderful how you're giving B&E the sensitivity they need during this adjustment and how you have visits greet them first is just so sweet to them during their transition. I so admire your balancing efforts! I'm looking forward to seeing little Summer grow up!! Take care and try to get as much rest as you can! :heart:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Thank you all so much! Tomorrow marks a week we have been home. Summer has us all wrapped around her lil fingers. We have had tons of family visiting but I'm resting when I can. Summer sleeps pretty well"..we are all adjusting. She was cleared of her jaundice on Monday, thank goodness!

The pups are starting to come around her more. Benny's 6th birthday is this coming Friday. I already got his gifts and will be sure he gets lots of extras that day. We have been really good at keeping them next to us, everyone that comes over sees the pups first and I always try to give them extra attention. 

Summer has her first photo shoot this Thursday for newborn pics. And I'm having a blast dressing her. Everything is big on her right now lol....but I must change her at least 4 or 5 times a day. Her wardrobe is so Darn cute! I want to make sure she gets to wear everything! 

So we survived week one of parenthood! Erik and I just can't stop staring at her. And watching Erik with her...well I'm falling in love with Erik all over again. Seeing him be such a Dad just makes me mush. 

Talk soon girls!!! Hugs and love! 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm so glad that things are going well! Erik is a great dad - I just know it (and your a pretty rock star mom too!)


----------

